# New buck...will be joining us soon!



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Well...I just worked out a trade for Kehilan CA Final Take for my blue eyed buckling. I am so excited! He is gorgeous...light buckskin with white and blue eyes! He can be seen here... http://dijifarm.com/bucks.html He comes from very nice bloodlines and is out of main foundation doe of the Kehilan herd. He was the last born out of his dam who died not long after she had the twin bucks..hence the names Final Stand and Final Take. Anna Brown of Camanna.com has his twin brother, Final Stand. 
Anywho...just thought i'd share my excitement! :leap:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Sorry..the pic didn't turn out very good...kind of stretched. :scratch:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats!!!!! he will make a really nice addition!


----------



## ChestnutGrove (Apr 30, 2009)

He is a nice addition!

I see a lot of very nice animals behind him.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

nice ............. :wink:  :greengrin:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Very nice! Congratulations!


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

Very pretty, thats what I want next time I buy a buck. He is pretty.


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

Ooh...looks nice! :drool:


----------



## Laurel_Haven (Oct 20, 2007)

Congrats on your newest herd sire! What a handsome guy! :thumbup:


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

Congrats, he's very nice. 

Sorry running behind and missed this one.


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

VERY pretty Fella!!! Congrats!! :leap:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Thanks everyone! We're so excited!


----------

